# Sugar Bytes products not showing up in East West Installation Center



## amysteriouskeyboard (Sep 25, 2022)

Both Aparillo and Cyclops by Sugar Bytes used to be available to download through the East West Installation Center with my Composer Cloud subscription but they now seem to have vanished. Has anyone else had this issue? I'm hoping this doesn't mean they've stopped offering it to EW subscribers...


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Sep 25, 2022)

Yes, I had the same issue. Back in July, I sent a message to East West, and got the following reply:
_*"Unfortunately, our license with SugarBytes has ended so Aparillo is no longer a part of the ComposerCloud subscription. If it's something you still want, you would have to purchase it from them - https://sugar-bytes.de/"*_


----------



## amysteriouskeyboard (Sep 25, 2022)

DavidRubenstein said:


> Yes, I had the same issue. Back in July, I sent a message to East West, and got the following reply:
> _*"Unfortunately, our license with SugarBytes has ended so Aparillo is no longer a part of the ComposerCloud subscription. If it's something you still want, you would have to purchase it from them - https://sugar-bytes.de/"*_


Thanks for the reply. That's a big shame - Aparillo has some really decent sounds.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 26, 2022)

amysteriouskeyboard said:


> Thanks for the reply. That's a big shame - Aparillo has some really decent sounds.


Well, it's still available from Sugar Bytes.


----------

